# Communal Projects



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

So here are 3 of my communal tarantula projects. Sadly when I went to take pictures nearly all the tarantulas hid.

The first is a Holothele incei tank and has been running for nearly 2 years. It is now starting on it's 3rd generation. It has produced hundreds of Holothele incei. I've actually removed females with eggsacs and sold/gave away the babies. About 100+ are in there. The bugs that keep it clean in there have reduced the substrate in places revealing the hydro balls I used for drainage. 
















































This is my Heterothele villosella tank. They had been together for 6 months in another tank and when I transfered them (9) into this tank about 3 weeks ago, but kept one out since she was on an egg sac. They haven't fully established yet, but they are quite active at times.






























This is my Heterothele gabonensis vase. The vase is about 34'' tall. Inside are 3 tiny slings that have just started webbing. They have been in there for a week. If they do well I shall add the other 4 slings and maybe one or both of the adult females.
































I also have communal vivariums with centipedes, scorpions, and tailless whip scorpions. I can post pics later.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice set ups , but you should get a cleaner with all those webs around the place . :lol2:


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

nice set ups


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

How the heck did you get the vase to nicely setup ? In fact - how the heck did you get the bark in there *scratches head* ...

Nice setups by the way ..


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Amazing setups, love the h.incei


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice! I would like an incei commune, but they're really expensive here!


----------



## lukeyboi (Aug 10, 2009)

*amazin*

amazing set-ups:notworthy:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Brilliant :notworthy:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, very impressive! They look brilliant! 
Looking forward to seeing the rest


----------



## f1001 (Nov 24, 2007)

loving the last vase tank, just be careful of the plant you have in there, i think its a muehlenbeckia, which is a very rampant grower and may take over the tank, but they do all look awesome


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

frank jordan said:


> loving the last vase tank, just be careful of the plant you have in there, i think its a muehlenbeckia, which is a very rampant grower and may take over the tank, but they do all look awesome


 
That's the whole point. With the tarantulas webbing they will destroy some of the plant. If I have a fast growing plant it will outpace their constant webbing. If it grows too fast I can trim it down.


And H.incei are very cheap here in Canada since I do my best to out compete everyone. That means instead of selling a juvenile for $30 (like all the other suppliers) I sell 3 for $30. I sell out every year.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

AbraxasComplex said:


> That's the whole point. With the tarantulas webbing they will destroy some of the plant. If I have a fast growing plant it will outpace their constant webbing. If it grows too fast I can trim it down.
> 
> 
> And H.incei are very cheap here in Canada since I do my best to out compete everyone. That means instead of selling a juvenile for $30 (like all the other suppliers) I sell 3 for $30. I sell out every year.


can't you send some over here?? :bash:


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> can't you send some over here?? :bash:


 
Next summer. It's getting too cold for shipment here. Perhaps I'll flood your market with a couple hundred. Then within a year everyone will be breeding them. Haha.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Next summer. It's getting too cold for shipment here. Perhaps I'll flood your market with a couple hundred. Then within a year everyone will be breeding them. Haha.


it's starting to get a bit chilly here too, especially at night. I'll hold you to next summer though :2thumb:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Some very nice communes you have there. I also especially like the H incei set-up. Isn't the vase a bit difficult to maintain though?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

sage999 said:


> Some very nice communes you have there. I also especially like the H incei set-up. Isn't the vase a bit difficult to maintain though?


 
Nope. I have a similar vases set up around my room. Two of which have been running for well over a 1.5 years. I only need to trim back plants and wipe down the glass. One contains Lychas infuscatus (a scorpion), and the other a communal centipede. Both have adults and young living together.


----------



## mark1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

they look awesome nicely done


----------

